# AZ Backyard BBQ Competitions



## smoketopia (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey folks;

I have assembled a not professional, but awesome cooking team and I am having ZERO luck locating any competitions in my area, let alone, the state of Arizona!!!

Does anyone have any information regarding any upcoming, backyard type, friendly, let's just have some fun cooking, events that my team can enter??? We are very serious about our cooking and we are very serious about having fun while doing our very serious cooking. :th_INGardenbbq7:

I did find one in Holbrook in July but it looks like it's for those guys on TV type of competition.  Any help with this ????? Anyone?????

Thanx in advance everyone for your help!!

CP & The Smokaholics!!


----------



## dougmays (Apr 28, 2014)

I would check out the KCBS's website at a starting point. Goto events and search for Arizona, i just did and there were 7 events


----------



## smoketopia (Apr 28, 2014)

That's where i found the one for holbrook but maybe i missed a bunch. I'll check again. Thanx for the help.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 28, 2014)

KCBS has a amateur class...  I did a search and found quit a few ...  here's the link.....   I see one in May, June, July,Sept, Oct...  

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?str=Az&fromDate=mm/dd/yy&toDate=mm/dd/yy&search=Search

I'm going to do one in Tn at the end of July....


----------



## bowhunter3290 (Sep 17, 2016)

could you just go there to walk around and everything or do you have to be in the contest to be there


----------



## Stephen Phillips (Sep 14, 2018)

smoketopia said:


> Hey folks;
> 
> I have assembled a not professional, but awesome cooking team and I am having ZERO luck locating any competitions in my area, let alone, the state of Arizona!!!
> 
> ...


BBQ Island in Tempe is having an event I believe October 27th. Go to their website and it's under Outdoor Living I think. It's a steak cook-off and wings and burgers. Also with entry in the steak you can enter your kids for free in a hot dog contest. 
They also have a class with More Cason the 1st Friday and Saturday of October for $79.


----------

